# Initiated!!



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 27, 2017)

Tonight i was initiated. All i can say is wow what an experience. I was a nervous wreck at first but as it went on i became more comfortable and was able to calm my nerves. My mind is tired. So many things given to me at once. But it was an experience i will never forget and i am ready to start this journey.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## goomba (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## LK600 (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

Great! Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Congratulations, Brother.



Thank you brother.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

goomba said:


> Welcome to the fraternity!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Congratulations Brother!



Thank you brother! Thanks also for all the encouragement.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother!


 Thank you, Bro. Keith, its great to be able to call you brother.


----------



## Phil P (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to you.  Hopefully one day I can get down to visit the Cove & Mt Hiram


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Congrats to you.  Hopefully one day I can get down to visit the Cove & Mt Hiram



Thank you brother. I look forward to that day.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Thank you brother. I look forward to that day.


Congratulations, love the "my mind is tired" comment, and drop in here if you're passing through, same goes for anyone


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations Brother and welcome to the Fraternity!


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats Brother - welcome to the Fraternity. May you enjoy each step of the journey.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Congratulations, love the "my mind is tired" comment, and drop in here if you're passing through, same goes for anyone



Thank you brother. I never thought ones mind could be that overloaded, but it sure was . But like i said it was a great experience.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 28, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Congrats Brother - welcome to the Fraternity. May you enjoy each step of the journey.



Thank you brother, im ready for this journey.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jun 29, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Congratulations Brother and welcome to the Fraternity!



Thank you brother for the warm welcome!


----------



## Bro. Mike Olson (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations Brother, welcome to the Fraternity.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride (Jul 1, 2017)

Bro. Mike Olson said:


> Congratulations Brother, welcome to the Fraternity.



Thank you brother!


----------



## GKA (Jul 2, 2017)

Welcome to the fraternity brother


----------

